# Info on Dah Lih milling machine.



## Ropata (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi guy's

I've just purchased this mill without inspecting which I know is a bit stupid but I was getting a bit desperate. It's a 1976 machine and I cant find any info at all.
DAH LIN Machinery Milling Machine Taiwan


Model: DBVHR.G1F
MNF: 07/1976
3-Phase Plug-in
Qty of Tooling & Tooling Rack
Approx. W-1500 x D-1500 x H-2250mm
Nyone know anything about them?


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks to be in really good shape, good amount of tooling. Some pretty good machines come out of Thailand . I'd like to have dual mill like that in my shop.


----------



## Groundhog (Jun 27, 2017)

Don't know anything about them but found (via internet search) that N&R Machine Sales (Navasota, Texas) is a stocking dealer. By line lists "Dah Lin is a manufacturer of premium quality CNC machinery made in Taiwan"

http://www.nrmachinesales.com/new.htm


----------



## Ropata (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes, all they do is CNC now and no chance of overcoming the language barrier to ask if old literature can be had. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## savarin (Jun 27, 2017)

https://www.twmt.tw/companies/parts/parts-dah-lih-machinery/
drop them an email, they can only ignore it at the least.
I've found most Chinese and Taiwanese companies very helpful.


----------



## Ropata (Jun 27, 2017)

Awesome mate, cheers. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzo (Jul 28, 2017)

I would take all the yellow stuff of and send it to the dump.


----------



## Ropata (Jul 28, 2017)

gonzo said:


> I would take all the yellow stuff of and send it to the dump.


What, the yellow stuff or the mill? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzo (Jul 28, 2017)

Ropata said:


> What, the yellow stuff or the mill?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## gonzo (Jul 28, 2017)

Ropata said:


> What, the yellow stuff or the mill?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes the yellow cage


----------



## Ropata (Jul 28, 2017)

gonzo said:


> Yes the yellow cage


I've already made a bunch of shelving out of it. The safety laws here in NZ have really gone mad. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 29, 2017)

I like the little "roof" over it so you can use it in the rain. Or sleet. 
Mark


----------



## wawoodman (Jul 29, 2017)

My first thought was, "hello, dah lin..."


----------

